
Why I’m writing a 16-bit Windows Emulator - redbluething
https://medium.com/@CantabileApp/win3mu-part-1-why-im-writing-a-16-bit-windows-emulator-2eae946c935d#.fqddlzmq6
======
contingencies
Oh yeah! Castle of the Winds. Skifree. Nice to see the FPGABee project also on
the author's site; I remember the Microbee as one of those school-had-it,
nobody-used-it (except for BASIC) microcomputing hardware quirks of the early
1990s.

